# Police Raid Home to find..... a fish tank!



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I saw this link on www.plecofanatics.com

Funny

http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=509182

Looks like there is a down side to keeping a salt-water tank... LOL


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Looks like there is a down side to keeping a salt-water tank... LOL


at least in a police state, anyways. the judge acted far out of his scope. that's ridiculous. i'd be furious.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So the contractor smelled vinegar and saw a little lab for mixing SW and assumed it was a meth lab? And then the newbie detective acted on it right away with out any investigation? And the judge allowed the raid to take place solely on the words of a contractor?

I have a bunch of hydroponics fertilizers in my room. So, I probably have a grow-op in my closet too.

Awesome. Awesome to the max.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> at least in a police state, anyways. the judge acted far out of his scope. that's ridiculous. i'd be furious.


Yet another reason to be supremely glad we live in Canada.

I used to work for a US based company that was so paranoid and "high" on anti-drug laws and workplace enforcement of said laws, they wanted everyone in the office to have drug tests - even the receptionist and accounts payable (both women in their late 40s early 50s). Professional aerospace engineers are after all known for their heavy drug use...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Professional aerospace engineers are after all known for their heavy drug use...


yeah, i here yous guys are nothing but a bunch of do-nothing stoners. pffft, freaking rocket scientists.

yeah, there's some serious issues surrounding mandatory drug tests. it's a major invasion of privacy and a waste of money. it assumes your employees are guilty of something, which is a crummy environment to work in.

I suppose there's some logic in testing those who have a physical responsibility to people (say, TTC drivers or airline pilots) but the only thing we should be testing for is intoxication, not habitual or recreational use.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

also, maybe slightly off topic, but more people die from precription drug misuse (not ABUSE, as in taking pharmaceutical for recreation) in America every year than from all recreational drug use combined. like, twice as many.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i find it funny as heck...I often think, my high tech tank could easily be a dope grow op...and ppl joke of that when I say I have a planted tank... "what kinds of plants" and of course I have to answer "no it's not dope....but I could grow it...I spent that much money on equipment.."


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> i find it funny as heck...I often think, my high tech tank could easily be a dope grow op...and ppl joke of that when I say I have a planted tank... "what kinds of plants" and of course I have to answer "no it's not dope....but I could grow it...I spent that much money on equipment.."


When I was living in QC, I had a neighbor ask me (very politely and seeming uncomfortable what my answer might be) if I was "growing something" in the basement. He saw the bright lights through a basement window, was curious, maybe suspicious, but he must have never looked otherwise he'd have seen the tank pretty easily.

Oh well, at least he didn't just call the cops and my house was never raided!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

On Topic: 
I bet someone gonna be riding the desk soon if they still have a job. 


Off topic:

I am sick to death of one thing since I moved here from NY. Anything negative that goes on in the States right away everyone is so happy they are not living in the evil empire and will find anything and everything negative to say about my country. I have had people insult me and my country to my face more so since I moved here then any other country and I've been to every continent on the planet. Actually I am usually insulted on a weekly basis which I should be used to after 3 years. 

I find it very sad and puzzling that more often then not, people here seem to hate us and critisize us so much. Its extremely offensive & rude. I have stayed in dirt huts in Zimbabwe where countrymen were killing their own countrymen over land, in Bosnia which is still a war zone and never would I have thought of saying to them, boy am I glad I live in the US! 

While you may be happy you live in Canada because of the judge's ruling, the rudeness makes me really UNhappy. Never had I heard another American speak offensively about Canada or its residents, laws, finances etc. this truly baffles me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> Yet another reason to be supremely glad we live in Canada.
> 
> I used to work for a US based company that was so paranoid and "high" on anti-drug laws and workplace enforcement of said laws, they wanted everyone in the office to have drug tests - even the receptionist and accounts payable (both women in their late 40s early 50s). Professional aerospace engineers are after all known for their heavy drug use...


Give me a break! This is comical! My Canadian husband has one of the higest security clearances in Ontario and is a law official. He is drug tested randomly by the Canadian government yearly, they are also are all tested for STD's yearly as well. These are law officials who are tested!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Give me a break! This is comical! My Canadian husband has one of the higest security clearances in Ontario and is a law official. He is drug tested randomly by the Canadian government yearly, they are also are all tested for STD's yearly as well. These are law officials who are tested!


wow...random... drug test fine... that's standard...but STD??? why?? isn't like a swab up the wee wee for a guy? OUCH much!? you gotta tell me what he does one of these times kate... starting to get worried I'll say the wrong thing...is your house wired?!??  not like I have anything to hide...cept my sister...man she's creepy... good thing we're shipping her out of town to university next month...i just stay at home and steal hydro! and do my schooling here of course


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> wow...random... drug test fine... that's standard...but STD??? why?? isn't like a swab up the wee wee for a guy? OUCH much!? you gotta tell me what he does one of these times kate... starting to get worried I'll say the wrong thing...is your house wired?!??  not like I have anything to hide...cept my sister...man she's creepy... good thing we're shipping her out of town to university next month...i just stay at home and steal hydro! and do my schooling here of course


The goverment pokes them with more needles in a year, then I ever imagined! I swear the military are labrats & they don't know it. I don't know anything about swabbing anywhere and I don't wanna!

Your sister sounds like my kinda person! Don't ship her out send her here! mmmmm hydro stealing, I need to find a way to do that!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I just posted this link because I thought it was funny...

For those of you that think that it cannot happen here... think again. We have police, judges and a legal system that is just as gung-ho on their anti-drug crusade that it could very well happen.

As for the anti-american sentiment that has been posted... please people... Canadian's are internationally considered one of the most tolerant nationalities on the planet... your vitrolic postings I would consider inappropriate.

Kate... I have been rudely treated by Americans in the past SPECIFICALLY because I defended Canada as a nation... I was asked to leave the bar becasue "we don't like your kind here" This was in Atlanta. This was a few months after 9/11.

My answer to all sides


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I think people here are forgetting that Canada is the home of:

Canada Wheat Board - farmers can be jailed for selling their grain

Election Gag Laws - too much spending not approved by Elections Canada will land you in jail, never mind publicizing results

Language Police


Everyone needs to check their own closets before they criticize those of their neighbours.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think we're forgetting that the average Canadian is just about the same as the average American (wears the same clothes, listens to the same music, watches the same tv, drive the same cars, blah blah blah). We're not really all that different. 

People, regardless of nationality or whatnot, do things that are stupid. It's one of the great equalizers of the human race: not matter how great a person, we are all capable of incredible feats of stupidity. It's one of the things that brings us together as a race  

I think this case is just a too hilarious instance of really really REALLY jumping to conclusions. Like the saying goes, when you make an assumption, you make an ass of you an me.

BTW, I think between all the members on the forum and all our HO/MH lighting, automated water systems, dry ferts and technical knowhow, we could put together a pretty good grow op 

Just be sure to tell the sub-contractor it's a fish tank.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Long PM sent to Kat.

Short version - it was not my intention to insult and spray all Americans with acidic comments. I am happy to live in Canada (among many other reasons) because (to my knowledge) we do not have the massive meth addiction/production problems that resulted in the paranoia (I mentioned earlier) and the raid gone wrong (posted by KnaveTO).

An analogy I am familiar with is that a person who lives through a house fire will always seem paranoid about house fires compared to those of us who never have. I have friends who did - and I am happy I don't have to live with them either!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I am happy to live in Canada because (to my knowledge) we do not have the massive meth addiction/production problems that resulted in the paranoia (I mentioned earlier) and the raid gone wrong (posted by KnaveTO).


We have massive meth lab (and other drug production and processing) problems in the GTA alone, and also in other provinces such as BC, where they also have huge drug problems. We have such a huge problem that we also supply a great deal of our problem to the states too. Don't think we get off easy because we're Canadians; there's plenty of bad apples north of the border too.

Check the Canadian addiction survey. There's plenty of food for thought there. And again, yes, we're just as bad as they are.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, i'm sorry if i've insulted you kat. i believe canada and the US are equally police states. i was mostly trying to make a comment about the environment of fear, suspicion and the war on drugs. on both sides of that there border thing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sorry as well..Its just frustrating some times. I was in Home Depot today looking at sump pumps for my heinously flooded basement and I do know a fair bit about them. Some man started asking me questions that was standing in the aisle with me and I helped him for 25 minutes. I don't work there I was just trying to help. All of a sudden man says, where are you from? I say New York...He sucks his teeth in and says how happy I must be to live here now and how filthy New Yorkers are. Erm huh? I couldn't stop looking at him like he was nuts. Meanwhile I helped this jerk for a half an hour! I told him I'd pick being filthy over being a racist any day. Different scenario, A plumber recently told me I must be so happy that I am going to start teaching in Canada rather in the States with all those obnoxious Americans. I just looked at him and said you realize I'm American right? He said yes, I said good, now get the hell out of my house. lol. 

So I do apologize as well I just get sick of hearing it sometimes. I was raised to believe people are not a race or a religion la la la cumbayaaaa lol. We all breathe the same air bleed the same color blood. Ya'll just talk funny is all! For those of you who have heard my melodic Brooklyn-ese accent this is a joke.

My sister in law lives near Queen Street in a really nice house and has terrible problems with meth labs popping up in rental units near her home. She's a bio teacher as well so certian bells go off when she see's certian things going in and out of the house. I feel so bad for her she spent so much money for her house and still has to deal with that crap. Makes me appreciate the Downsview compound a little more lol. 

Last year when I was looking for a house a real estate agent had the nerve to show me a grow-op! Without telling me what it was! Note to housebuyers: If you see a sketched house up on MLS its either a drug house or beyond condemned and they don't want to post photo's of it and scare people away! lol


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> We have massive meth lab (and other drug production and processing) problems in the GTA alone, and also in other provinces such as BC, where they also have huge drug problems. We have such a huge problem that we also supply a great deal of our problem to the states too. Don't think we get off easy because we're Canadians; there's plenty of bad apples north of the border too.
> 
> Check the Canadian addiction survey. There's plenty of food for thought there. And again, yes, we're just as bad as they are.


I never said there is no meth problem in Canada, but not as big a problem - and I mean by a long shot.

This site for example indicates .7% of Americans use meth and .15% in Canada so it's ~5x worse in the US by %. If that's true and you compound that with a population over 9x ours the numbers are staggering. ~50,000 in Canada and ~2,100,000 in the US!

This is not a case of who is worse - I stated that the meth problem in the US is so much bigger, there are bound to be a lot more cases of mistaken labs - there IS a reason for them to be paranoid. I feel for the US in trying to deal with the problem and I am glad that I don't have to worry nearly as much about having my door busted down.

On a lighter note, if you can call it that, another page from the same site shows how bad the paranoia is - 80% of Americans think their nieghbours use drugs...then again, apparently so do 63% of Canadians.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Kate

You know my feelings about the constant US bashing and dribble. I think that it is nothing more than penis envy!

People that constantly bash the US need to think about what things would be like if the US wasn’t our super-power friend to the South. 

Typical Canadian verbal diarrhea would state that the world would be free of a war mongering nation, world domination and manifest destiny would cease to exist, large corporate giants would no longer pillage and rape the resources and people of third world nations, there would be less gun violence, less drug addiction, more ozone, the world would be a few degrees cooler, Kyoto would have been ratified, no right wing neo-Christian conservatives…..blah..blah..blah. What a bunch of nonsense.

Start thinking for a change and stop regurgitating the mantra of the biased media. The US bore the costs in blood and money of the cold war and a substantial part of WWI and WWII. We, as a free nation and society, have enjoyed the prosperity and FREEDOM that resulted from those victories. What would your lives be like if Soviet communism or Nazism had prevailed? You can be sure that no discussions like this would be occurring. 

Is their society perfect? No, of course not. But don’t kid yourself into believing that Canada is any closer to Shangri-La.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Saying that I'm glad I live in Canada does not make me naive, delusional nor envious and/or resentful of the US or any other country for that matter.

We don't have a big problem with Neo-Nazi skinheads like Germany does - I love Germany and the time I spent there are some of the most memorable times of my life - but I'm still glad I live here.

We have unions and strikes, but With all the worker unrest and general strikes they've had in the past few years in France - I'm glad I live here.

We have racism, but not the same race problems that South Africa does - I'm glad I live here.

These statements of fact do not mean I have disdain or dislike for the citizens of any of those 3 countries or their governments.

I'm glad I live here over a lot of countries - not because Canada is a perfect utopia or "Shangri-La", but becuase Canada is a wonderful place to live and I am aware of and can accept many of the problems we have at face value and I don't think they are insurmoutable. 

When the UN compiles all the stats every year on the "best" countries to live in, Canada has been for some time consistently in the top 5 contries in the world to live in. That means that based on measurable things like cost of living, air quality, health of citizens and health care, homelessness etc, the rest of the world (at least UN countries) think Canada is a great place to live. We even live longer than almost any country in the world except Japan and Iceland IIRC.

Being proud and grateful for what we have in Canada does not make me intolerant or hateful any more than saying I'm glad I own a Toyota would mean I think I'm better than all GM, Ford, Mazda, Honda, Nissan owners.

It wasn't a choice on my part, it's just pure luck for me that my parents live here and I was born here, but I am grateful that I was.

I can sympathize with Kat's point of view and I am sorry that my comments were taken in the manner they were. But like her and her US homeland, I am sick and tired of people who bash Canada, especially Canadians and try to tell me NOT to be proud of Canada or be grateful I live here and want to focus the negative aspects of our society, government and tell me I'm out to lunch for counting my blessings.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm going to have to agree with Mr. Fishies here. As much as I think anti-americanism is about as cool as the trend towards anti-tintellectualism as of late, I am proud to be a Canadian - and there's damn nothing wrong with that. I'd rather live in Canada then the US, and there's damn nothing wrong with that. same goes the other way around.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well put Mr. Fishies . Add me to that sentiment. I wasn't born here, wasn't a choice I made, but I'm glad it was. I have relatives in many parts of the world and all in all I'm proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Come on guys, nobody is doubting your proudness to be a Canadian. This is a fish forum for god sakes, you really don't have to post that you are a proud Canadian. No, really, you don't.

We do have the pleasure of having a friend in this forum who is an American. So please be considerate when you post as you might inadvertantly hurt her feelings.
Be nice and be cool, if you acidentally made a boo-boo, just say sorry with a smile and move on.
So let it go, this thread was meant to be a humorous thread and it's getting to the point where it's not funny any more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

there's nothing wrong with rational discussion. just because it makes you uncomfortable is no reason to stop.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> there's nothing wrong with rational discussion. just because it makes you uncomfortable is no reason to stop.


Not all of this thread HAS been rational. And if makes another member or in this case more then one member uncomfortable that's reason enough for this to be closed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just to add... 

Usually.. you dont discuss or even try to debate on things like this. Same with religion and politics. Just something that usually... never..ever ends. Until of course it gets closed. 

But... on a positive note everyone had their said pretty much so...lets just be aware of who we are sharing this forum with. No one needs to prove anything... Its a fish forum for people to relax and have fun in. 

If anyone wants to debate things for this i am sure someone has make a forum for it. LOL 

Anywho! I am back from the cottage and riddled with bug bites


----------

